# How to post pics



## jayhawkdoug (Mar 2, 2014)

Cant seem to figure out how to post pics. I click on the icon that says "insert image" but then cant seem to figure it out. Can somebody help me out. Thanks, Doug


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Doug, after you click on the Insert Image button it will open another little window. At the top, click on the From Computer words, then click down in the lower right corner the words Basic Uploader, then click the Browse button, pick your picture, then under the location of the pic, it says UPLOAD Files, click it and it will go from there. Just a reminder, anything with a LARGE file size it will probably fail on, resize all your pictures to 1024x1024 or lower. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Could moderators sticky these instructions? I am certain there are others who would refer to this.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> resize all your pictures to 1024x1024 or lower.

If you are attempting to use the forum photo attachment feature, the image must be 800 x 800 or less, and file size no more than 195 Kb.

There are photo uploading tips in the FAQ tab, here: 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=attachment&titleandtext=1&match=all

The above pertains to using the forum _attachment _feature, and will result in the clickable thumbnail style photos. Another option is to use a photo host like Flickr or Photobucket and then post a link here. If you choose the _IMG _style link offered by those hosts, images will be displayed _inline _full size.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Practice photo


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

another try


----------



## jayhawkdoug (Mar 2, 2014)

First try at posting pic. Hope it works. This is from one of my hives using foundationless.


----------



## jayhawkdoug (Mar 2, 2014)

guess I just needed to resize. :thumbsup:


----------

